# Balochistan's, Socioeconomic Development | Updates & Discussions.



## Kompromat

This thread will keep track of socio economic development in the Balochistan province.


I am posting the following issue to start a debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

Gwadar is one of the few planned cities in Pakistan (others being Faisalabad, Jauharabad, and Islamabad), which have been developed from scratch under an urban master plan. Before its development as a port city, the town was a fishing village. A master plan for the development of Gwadar City with land zoning and internal infrastructure networks was approved by the Government of Pakistan in 2003. The Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) is charged with the execution of this master plan. A major part of its current work program is focused on the fast-track construction of roads, other infrastructure and public buildings. The provincial government of Balochistan has started with the development of infrastructure for the industrial parks located east of the city. Related to this rapid development, the population growth rate of Gwadar has accelerated during the past two years. The current population of Gwadar city is estimated at around 85,000 and is expected to reach half a million in about five years.





Gwadar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gwadar Port - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Kaan said:


> Gwadar is one of the few planned cities in Pakistan (others being Faisalabad, Jauharabad, and Islamabad), which have been developed from scratch under an urban master plan. Before its development as a port city, the town was a fishing village. A master plan for the development of Gwadar City with land zoning and internal infrastructure networks was approved by the Government of Pakistan in 2003. The Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) is charged with the execution of this master plan. A major part of its current work program is focused on the fast-track construction of roads, other infrastructure and public buildings. The provincial government of Balochistan has started with the development of infrastructure for the industrial parks located east of the city. Related to this rapid development, the population growth rate of Gwadar has accelerated during the past two years. The current population of Gwadar city is estimated at around 85,000 and is expected to reach half a million in about five years.
> 
> View attachment 19039
> 
> Gwadar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Gwadar Port - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Gwadar would be the 3rd port in Pakistan and 3rd Naval station as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@cb4 @SHAMK9 

Please keep this thread updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*Gwadar port: China approves nine projects worth $1.8 billion, Senate body told*
China has approved nine projects worth $1.8 billion in a bid to fully develop Gwadar port, which will be completed in next 2-3 years, said chairman Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Dostain Khan Jamaldini. China has prepared its master plan for Gwadar port where five companies are ready to invest, however all these would be possible on handing over the remaining free zone area of the port, said chairman GPA while briefing the senate standing committee on Ports and Shipping after his return from China while attending the 2nd meeting of the Joint Co-operation Committee (JCC) of Pak-China Economic Corridor, held in Beijing (China). 

The committee, which met with Sardar Fateh Muhammad Hassani in the chair, was informed that in the light of decision taken in the meeting of Senate Standing Committee on Ports & Shipping held on December 19, 2013, the total area of land and its cost in Pishukan have been worked out again by Commissioner Makran Division, the Government of Balochistan as per the prevailing market value. The PC-I has been initiated by Gwadar Port Authority through the Ministry of Ports & Shipping for the approval of the Planning Commission along with allocation of funds from the PSDP in the fiscal year 2013-14 amounting Rs 474.87 million, the chairman GPA added. 

A summary has also been submitted to the Prime Minister''s office for approval of the recommendations made by the Senate Standing Committee held on January 13, 2014 seeking his approval for handing over the remaining land at Gwadar port. The chairman GPA further informed the committee that a decision was made by Economic Co-ordination Committee (ECC) on December 2, 2008 for importing wheat, fertilizer and coal through Gwadar port. Regrettably, the decision was not fully implemented by Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP). During last 5-6 years, not a single ship carrying wheat and coal has been routed through Gwadar Port. Further a significant share of fertilizer is being imported through KPT/PQA; The ECC in its meeting held on August 23, 2011 also took serious note on breach of its earlier decision. 

It was further revealed that total cargo imported through Gwadar Port including total wheat imported via 26 ships was 963,609.140 tons, urea imported via 136 ships 4,800,483.956 tons and total wheat & urea 162 ships 5,764,093.096 tons. However, the committee expressed serious reservations over the ECC decision about the reducing share of Gwadar port in handling the imported urea, saying that if the port is not fully operated by extending all road and railways links and required land, how it would be developed. The committee also expressed serious concern over the absence of Chairman Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) from the meeting and directed him to ensure his presence in the next meeting. The committee was informed that cranes worth million dollars are becoming outdated, as no commercial ship arrived the port since it was made operational. 

Gwadar Port Authority has made its stance clear that all ships importing wheat, fertiliser and coal may be diverted to Gwadar Deep sea port as already directed by Economic Co-ordination Committee (ECC). Full operationalisation of Gwadar port has been hampered as the ECC decision was not implemented, therefore, the Government of Pakistan may implement the ECC decision, the chairman GPA added. Expressing serious annoyance over the absence of Secretary Water and Power, the committee moved privilege motion against him and sent his case to privilege committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

SHAMK9 said:


>


Albayrak is a turkish name. Are those buses made in Turkey?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gwadar port: China approves nine projects worth $1.8 billion*
​*China has approved nine projects worth $1.8 billion in a bid to fully develop Gwadar port, which will be completed in next 2-3 years,* said chairman Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Dostain Khan Jamaldini. China has prepared its master plan for Gwadar port where five companies are ready to invest, however all these would be possible on handing over the remaining free zone area of the port, said chairman GPA while briefing the senate standing committee on Ports and Shipping after his return from China while attending the 2nd meeting of the Joint Co-operation Committee (JCC) of Pak-China Economic Corridor, held in Beijing (China). 

The committee, which met with Sardar Fateh Muhammad Hassani in the chair, was informed that in the light of decision taken in the meeting of Senate Standing Committee on Ports & Shipping held on December 19, 2013, the total area of land and its cost in Pishukan have been worked out again by Commissioner Makran Division, the Government of Balochistan as per the prevailing market value. The PC-I has been initiated by Gwadar Port Authority through the Ministry of Ports & Shipping for the approval of the Planning Commission along with allocation of funds from the PSDP in the fiscal year 2013-14 amounting Rs 474.87 million, the chairman GPA added. 

A summary has also been submitted to the Prime Minister''s office for approval of the recommendations made by the Senate Standing Committee held on January 13, 2014 seeking his approval for handing over the remaining land at Gwadar port. The chairman GPA further informed the committee that a decision was made by Economic Co-ordination Committee (ECC) on December 2, 2008 for importing wheat, fertilizer and coal through Gwadar port. Regrettably, the decision was not fully implemented by Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP). During last 5-6 years, not a single ship carrying wheat and coal has been routed through Gwadar Port. Further a significant share of fertilizer is being imported through KPT/PQA; The ECC in its meeting held on August 23, 2011 also took serious note on breach of its earlier decision. 

It was further revealed that total cargo imported through Gwadar Port including total wheat imported via 26 ships was 963,609.140 tons, urea imported via 136 ships 4,800,483.956 tons and total wheat & urea 162 ships 5,764,093.096 tons. However, the committee expressed serious reservations over the ECC decision about the reducing share of Gwadar port in handling the imported urea, saying that if the port is not fully operated by extending all road and railways links and required land, how it would be developed. The committee also expressed serious concern over the absence of Chairman Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) from the meeting and directed him to ensure his presence in the next meeting. The committee was informed that cranes worth million dollars are becoming outdated, as no commercial ship arrived the port since it was made operational. 

Gwadar Port Authority has made its stance clear that all ships importing wheat, fertiliser and coal may be diverted to Gwadar Deep sea port as already directed by Economic Co-ordination Committee (ECC). Full operationalisation of Gwadar port has been hampered as the ECC decision was not implemented, therefore, the Government of Pakistan may implement the ECC decision, the chairman GPA added. Expressing serious annoyance over the absence of Secretary Water and Power, the committee moved privilege motion against him and sent his case to privilege committee. 

Gwadar port: China approves nine projects worth $1.8 billion, Senate body told | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Kaan said:


> Albayrak is a turkish name. Are those buses made in Turkey?


Yup, those buses are run by Turkish company Albayark for Lahore metro bus and those are volvo buses. The pic reads that CM of Balochistan is heading to Turkey to discuss metro bus system in Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

I have a few points that if considered from the beginning (IMO) would be better

make Gwadar the city with outstanding ports (all kind)...

I would insist the *Gwadar Airport* to have 6-8 runways (compared to 4 of other big cities) and 2 terminal buildings from the start (1 for a sole purpose to take care of the A380). all 6-8 runways must be capable of landing A380's. expansions can be made later (this means that opting for a land where further expansion is possible).The current airport sits in the center of the city _with almost no room for expansion_ !!!! but however this is now planned to be a flying club *(*IMO as per its planned picture it clearly intervenes a major road hence i would suggest it to be wiped out and continued with the road*)*

below is a map further explaining gwadars plan






after looking at this picture

I would suggest that the airport option two should be considered as it is a bit far from the city (thats the proper way of building airports) and hence it will also have a room for expansion

for the railway line I would suggest the Railway line option 1 as it just passes along the industrial area and oil reserves, but both the railway lines meet up at the same point so it doesnt make much of a difference

As this will be a city with loads of business, *bigger ports should be the priority*...


build things better from the start in order to avoid any extra money being spent on acquisitions and demolition......

*we should be looking onto making Gwadar the Ultimate City the world may have ever seen*  

we should also keep environment in mind, so that Living with the air is not an issue  (sufficient plantation, environment friendly industrial set up)

Gwadar is already planned so things can be done easily (thing like metro's, bus services etc)

*there are loads of housing schemes but whats depressing to see is that there is no Education sector planned in it....I hope they do add an Education sector in gwadar it will surely help every human being living there to prosper with adequate educational/recreational development* 

Last but not the least, come up with a massive security plan to counter threats use anything from metal detectors to X-ray scanners....and this will also avoid drugs and arms smuggling etc....and these scanners should be placed on the borders as borders are the first line of defense for any country/city/place etc

rest all things seem ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

For massive development, there would need to be massive influx of people with various skill sets required. Lack of investment in social sphere means that the people with the said required skill sets would not be local Baloch brothers and sisters, but people of other ethnicities from other provinces. This would likely cause resentment among comparatively disadvantaged locals.

The solution to this problem has been discussed and the Baloch politicians have not only voiced their concerns but also suggested possible ways to tackle this issue.

I just want to be the voice of caution. We may not see massive and quantum changes in a few years. There may actually be a slower but more sustainable and harmonious pace of development. But whatever happens, government social spending and development on the local level is an absolute must.


----------



## Kompromat

*Development work on EPZ Gwadar on priority*
Staff Reporter



Saturday, March 01, 2014 - Karachi—”The establishment of Export Processing Zone in Gawadr will produce conducive environment for economic uplift of the country and will help in enhancing Pakistan’s trade relationship with the international community”. 

These views were expressed by Chairperson Export Processing Zones Authority, Ms. Rabiya Javeri Agha while presiding over a meeting with EPZA management/officials. It is worth mentioning here that the creation of Export Processing Zone in Gawadar will help provide ampleopportunities to bring local and foreign investment. This requires expediting the work on project under high priority. By establishing the Gwadar Zone, trade activities of the country as well as of the region will get a chance to accelerate further. 

“Gawadar Port has a unique identity and it is of prime importance for Middle East and Gulf countries too. To harness the immense economic potential of the port, we must devise a comprehensive and workable strategy to get maximum benefits from this natural gift.* It will produce plenty of employment opportunities for the local residents of the Baluchistan province*”. Ms. Agha added. A Committee was also constituted at the meeting to initiate the work on the project.

Development work on EPZ Gwadar on priority


----------



## Edevelop

@Kaan

Those Buses are made by Volvo China. Albayrak bought them for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Waste management: Baloch delegation visits LWMC

LAHORE: A three-member delegation from Balochistan’s Local Government Department arrived in Lahore on Sunday to explore the possibility of replicating its solid waste management system in Quetta. Between January 27 and 30, the team will meet LWMC Managing Director Waseem Ajmal Chaudhary, Urban Unit Chief Executive Officer Nasir Javaid, the Punjab local government secretary, the chief secretary and heads of Turkish waste management companies. They will also visit the LWMC offices, facilities, the Mehmood Booti dump site, an under-construction landfill site, and workshops. The delegation will also witness LWMC’s operations, including mechanical sweeping and washing, door to door collection, transportation and dumping.

Waste management: Baloch delegation visits LWMC – The Express Tribune*


----------



## Kompromat

*Future of Pakistan lies in Balochistan’s development: Dar*​January 20, 2014, 5:00 pm


Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said on Monday the future of Pakistan laid in the development of Balochistan and the federal government accorded top priority to it.

He was talking to Balochistan Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik, who met him here in Islamabad to discuss financial issues relating to the province. The finance minister, in this regard, referred to a flyover project on Saryab Road, Quetta, which had been approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) recently. *Appreciating the financial discipline being maintained by the Balochistan government, the minister said as announced in the federal budget, a reward of Rs.175.4 million had been paid to the provincial government for showing surplus budget in its first quarter.*

The finance minister and the chief minister on the occasion agreed to convene a meeting of federal ministers and provincial officials to resolve financial, administrative and procedural issues, including development projects in Balochistan.
The chief minister assured the minister that the Balochistan government would utilize the funds for the development of province and the welfare of its people. The meeting was also attended by provincial ministers, besides senior officials of federal and Balochistan governments.

Future of Pakistan lies in Balochistan’s development: Dar


----------



## Edevelop

*Rs61bn Balochistan Education Sector Plan prepared: Dr Malik*

Feb 24, 2014

QUETTA: Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch has said that the Balochistan Education Sector Plan has been prepared at a cost of Rs61.35 billion as an instrument to manage prioritisation, planning, execution, monitoring and review of education policies in the province.

Addressing the last session of a two-day international forum titled “Turkey educational challenges: international experience in education policy & search for solutions” in Istanbul the other day, he said the Pak-Turkish International Educational Foundation was delivering quality education to students in Pakistan.

According to a press release issued here on Monday, the chief minister said that almost 1.3 million children were out of school in Balochistan. A high dropout rate, wide gender disparities in education indicators, poor quality of teaching and low access of children to school had emerged as the biggest challenge in the province, he pointed out.

He said Balochistan faced the most unique situation in Pakistan as a large number of settlements (approximately 10,000 out of a total of 22,000) were without schools, where 81pc of the population was catered by the public sector, 9pc by the private sector and the rest by madressahs.

He said ties between Turkey and Pakistan were rooted in shared history, a common cultural heritage and reflected the aspiration of people of both countries.

“Pakistan and Turkey are extending cooperation to each other in diversified fields and the relations between them are bolstering with each passing day,” he said.


Rs61bn Balochistan Education Sector Plan prepared: Dr Malik - DAWN.COM


----------



## Kompromat

*Development linked to respect of law: Dr Baloch​
February 14, 2014
BARI BALOCH



QUETTA - Balochistan Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch said, “Until and unless we strictly abide by the laws, we would not make progress in any field.” He said, “We need to obey and respect the traffic rules and should bring a change in our attitudes."*

He expressed these views while addressing to a seminar on ‘Road Safety,’ organised by National Highway Authority and Motorway Police at a local hotel, here on Thursday. People hailing from different walks of life, including lawyers, doctors, teachers and transporters attended the seminar.

The CM lauded Motorway Police for its better performance in other parts of the country, and hoped that it would also play its crucial role in Balochistan. He regretted that mostly motorists in Balochistan not only violate traffic rules but also get amused doing so. "We opt to change our habits and attitude if we really want to develop as we are living in a society," he remarked.
Citing importance of driving license, Dr Abdul Malik Baloch said that in developed countries, including Europe and US who have had driving license he was highly respected but in Pakistan who even did not know how to drive hold licenses which was unfair.

He linked the progress of any society with complete obeying of laws, adding that incumbent government had brought much improvement in police and trying to further improve its performance. He assured Motorway Police to all possible support on the part of Balochistan if it was to enhance its service in highways.

"Our province covers 44 per cent landmass of total country having highways," he said, adding that the Centre always showed sympathy towards Balochistan but practically it denied its due share. He also asked the transporters to keep tight check on drivers on highways adding that government would extend every possible assistant to Motorway Police to function smoothly in the province.

Commissioner Quetta Division, Qambar Dashti said, “Though we had a lot of problems and lack of resources particularly in Quetta city to keep smooth flow of traffic but we should strictly follow the traffic rules.” He further said, “Driving license should be issued on merit after passing through all legal procedures." He said that training workshops should be organised to create awareness among the citizens about the traffic laws.

Capital City Police Quetta, Abdul Razzaq Cheema said that police as compared to motorway police had a lot of challenges despite that it was making all out efforts to ensure smooth flow of traffic in the city. "Our roads are congested and we have insufficient parking lots in the city notwithstanding police officers have been trained to have polite attitude with people no matter how they behave with police," he added.

He said that police was taking tight action against vehicles plying with tinted glasses and traffic rules violators, and would soon introduce latest mode of issuing license and implanting traffic laws not only in Quetta but also other parts of the province.
Principal Girls Degree College Dr Shagufta Iqbal stressed upon the need of inducting curriculum related to traffic laws in the syllabus in educational institutes and the implementation of traffic rules should be ensured.

Motorway Police Inspector General Zulfiqar Cheema briefed the audience in detail about the Motorway Police and its performance in Balochistan and other parts of the country. He said that officers of Motorway Police were more polite to the people and obedient to their job therefore officers from police were intending to Motorway Police. He said that currently Motorway Police was covering 470-kms in Balochistan and would expend its control over 1574-kms, adding that Motorway Police would also recruit youth from Balochistan in coming days.

Other speakers also addressed on the occasion and threw light on traffic rules and Motorway police. On the occasion, the CM distributed certificates among police officers and also helmets among citizens. Meanwhile, Dr Malik Baloch has completely rejected any rifts in the provincial coalition government. Talking to media persons after a seminar here at a local hotel on Thursday, he said a conducive environment was being created to hold talks with Baloch separatists to resolve Balochistan issue.

"Balochistan is a guarantor of the prosperity of the country but when it comes to the right of the province, the Federation gets reluctant, which should be ended now but the trust between the people of the province and Islamabad can be restored," Baloch said. Replying to a question about differences in collation government Dr Malik said, “I am a democratic person and talks are being held with PML-N provincial chief Sardar Sanaullah Khan Zehri and soon we will resolve all issues”.
"Difference of opinion is the essence of democracy,” he said. Dr Baloch dispelled the impression that there was any rift among the collation partners in Balochistan.

He said 50 percent funds had been released for development schemes in the province. He, however, noted that the federal government had been approached to ensure early release of the funds meant for uplift projects. *"Out of Rs 43 billion federal PSDP, we have received RS 18 billion, which is injustice with the province," Baloch said.*

To another question, the chief minister said, soon an APC comprising all leading political parties would be convened to steer the province out of problems confronting it. Dr Malik said the incumbent provincial government had regularised the teachers appointed under the Aghaz e Huqooq Balochistan Package and announced about 700 more posts in the teaching cadre to provide maximum jobs to the youth.

http://www.nation.com.pk/editors-picks/14-Feb-2014/development-linked-to-respect-of-law-dr-baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Energy conservation drive commences in Balochistan*

Friday, February 28, 2014 - Quetta—Prime Minister’s Energy Conservation drive has kicked off in the province of Balochistan on Thursday.

The Quetta Electric Supply Company, has started a programme that envisages distribution of free of cost energy savers among Balochistan’s 0.6 million domestic consumers.

The compact fluorescent lamps (CFLs), energy savors will conserve 70% of electricity compared to ordinary bulbs.To get energy savors the electricity consumer, who meets the requirement would have to provide two used incandescent lamps (ICLs) to get the compact fluorescent lamps (CFLs), energy savors. 

The move would help secure 1000 mega watt electricity to national grid besides it would help safe Rs 1600 annual to the consumers who would install energy savors at home. Meanwhile it is also reported that Water cleaning treatment plants will be installed in all districts of Balochistan during the current fiscal year.

According to Rdaio Pakistan quoting official sources of Public Health Engineering Department said that 350 million rupees have been allocated for the installation of the plants.

The sources said that the number of plants would be doubled for the provincial metropolis, Quetta to ensure provision of clean water for the agricultural purposes. 

The sources added that two treatment plants have been made functional in Quetta which are quite useful in cultivating vegetables and fruit.—APP

Energy conservation drive commences in Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

*The development story

Aoun Sahi February 23, 2014






*​*
The day Dr Abdul Malik Baloch was nominated for the slot of chief minister of Balochistan on June 4, 2013, he said that people in 29 out of 30 districts of the province were living below the poverty line.*

Aghaz-e-Haqooq-e-Balochistan, announced by the then Prime Minister, Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani, on November 24, 2009, included 34 economic proposals, among others. The government promised to implement all recommendations and proposals in three years. The province has the largest unemployment ratio and lowest literacy rate. According to official figures, unemployment rate in the province is over 30 per cent.

A senior official of the Planning Commission claims that Balochistan is on the priority of the current government. Remaining anonymous, he says, “The federal government has announced Rs 43 billion as fiscal reward for the Balochistan government. The main focus of the current government is to develop road and rail infrastructure in the province,” he says, adding, “Kachi Canal project which would irrigate 713,000 acres of land mostly in Balochistan has also been given a priority by the current government.”

The project was started in 2002, with an estimated cost of Rs20 billion, to be completed by 2013. But the cost of the project has escalated to Rs59.4 billion and it has not been completed yet.

He enumerates a few ongoing projects in Balochistan, “The motorway that would connect Gwadar with Sindh is also a long-awaited project. This government has allocated funds for it as well,” he says, adding, “The government has earmarked Rs8 billion for the completion of the Gwadar-Rato Dero and Khuzdar-Naag highways, which would be completed within a year. Rs10 billion rupees have been allocated for the Kalat-Chaman road project.”

Balochistan’s labour force is estimated to be growing at 3.25 per cent per annum and according to the World Bank estimates, one per cent growth in the GDP of Balochistan increases 0.5 per cent in employment. It means that the provincial GDP must increase by at least 6.5 per cent a year to provide jobs for all the additions to the labour force, whereas a higher rate of seven-plus per cent, is required to start eliminating the backlog of unemployment and underemployment.

Prime Minister Mian Nawaz Sharif said during a meeting with parliamentarians from Balochistan last month that *90 per cent of the benefits of Pak-China Economic Corridor would benefit Balochistan in the form of employment and other economic opportunities.*

“*Studies are being carried out to determine feasibility of solar power projects in the province’s rural areas. The programme will address the problem of power shortage for domestic consumers*, while providing sufficient power for agricultural purposes,” he had said.

Infrastructure is also being developed, “We have been planning to introduce sustainable projects that would also ensure development of the province,” says Dr Kaiser Bengali, advisor to chief minister Balochistan. “We have been focusing more on expanding road infrastructure in the province. Remoteness in the province has been made even worse by poor transport infrastructure, the markets are smaller, thus losing economies of scale and the cost of providing a unit of service, including governance, is higher than that in the rest of Pakistan,” he says, adding, “the Gwadar Port is useless until it is connected to the rest of the province and the country. Water conservation is another major issue.”

“We have also been working on a plan to address water conservation issue,” says Bengali. “I strongly believe that peace would come only if people get jobs and business opportunities,” he says.

A majority of the population in the province, especially in Pushtoon areas, depends on agriculture and water shortage is a major hurdle for the development of agriculture. According to experts, the Karez system of irrigation is on the verge of collapse. Seventy two per cent of the province depends on flood water, 26 per cent on Indus water, and only two per cent on groundwater. People in the Pushtoon areas claim that the provincial government is more interested in developing the Baloch areas at the expense of the Pushtoon areas.

“Rapid growth is possible in Balochistan by taking advantage of the minerals and other assets and sustainable activities in agriculture, livestock, and fisheries,” says Agha Hassan Baloch, senior leader of Balochistan National Party. “Both Dr Malik Baloch and Mian Nawaz Sharif’s government have not been able to bring people-oriented development in the province,” he says, adding, “The resources of the province are being used for other parts of the country while people in the province are deprived of basic facilities.”

The development story | TNS - The News on Sunday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

* Solid waste disposal plant to be installed in Quetta *

27th February, 2014

A solid waste disposal plant will be installed in Quetta in collaboration with Turkey.

Memorandum of Understanding to this effect has been signed between the government of Balochistan and Turkish company ISTAC in Istanbul.

The Chief Minister Balochistan‚ Dr. Abdul Malik Baloch visited solid waste management system under aegis of ISTAC in Istanbul.

According to MoU‚ experts from two countries would soon visit Istanbul and Quetta to prepare feasibility report and complete survey.
Radio Pakistan-
Chief Minister Balochistan visits solid waste management system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*Highway development: PM injects Rs18b into Balochistan*​
*By Agencies / Our Correspondent
Published: January 31, 2014

ISLAMABAD: 

In a groundswell of support for Balochistan, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announced on Thursday a massive infrastructure development package worth up to Rs18 billion to address the sense of deprivation felt by the people of the province.*

Initiating three highway projects during his visit to Quetta, the prime minister pledged that the government would accelerate and maximise all development projects in the province.

*Some Rs8 billion has already been earmarked for the completion of the Gwadar-Rato Dero and Khuzdar-Naag highways, which are scheduled for completion within a year. Another 10 billion rupees will be allocated for the Kalat-Chaman project, the premier said.*

Travelling to Quetta Cantt via army helicopter, the premier spoke at the Corps Headquarters, saying security forces were playing their role to ensure peace and stability in the province.

He discussed steps for improvement in the law and order situation with the provincial authorities and the military leadership. At the same time, he advised the civil and military leadership to devise a common strategy for the country’s security and the safety of the people.

PM Nawaz paid tribute to the martyrs of the army, Frontier Corps, police and district administration while laying a floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. His visit came in the wake of an attack that left 21 pilgrims dead in Mastung earlier this month and the prime minister expressed grief over the attacks, adding that travel arrangements for the devotees by air and sea were under consideration.

The problem of terrorism, he said, is not confined to Balochistan and the government is determined to eliminate acts of terrorism and sectarianism across the country at all cost. Earlier, Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Nasser Khan Janjua briefed the PM on the province’s law and order situation. Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, Balochistan Governor Mohammad Khan Achakzai, Balochistan Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch and federal Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan were also present on the occasion as well as Pashtoonkhwa Milli Awami Party Chief Mehmood Khan Achakzai, National Party leader Mir Hasil Khan Bezinjo, Home Minister Mir Sarfaraz Bugti, Balochistan Chief Secretary Babar Yaqoob Fateh Mohammad, IG Mushtaq Sukhera and Frontier Corps IG Major General Aijaz Shahid.

Meeting with parliamentarians from the province, the prime minister announced that *90 per cent of the benefits of the Pak-China Economic Corridor would be funnelled into Balochistan in the form of employment and other economic opportunities.* Addressing the province’s energy woes, he said that studies to determine the feasibility of solar power projects in the province’s rural areas were being carried out.

“This programme will address power shortage problem for the domestic consumers, while providing sufficient power for agricultural purposes.” He also directed that Hajj flights be initiated from Quetta. He expressed his desire to meet with the province’s youth in connection with the Youth Business Loan Scheme, saying, “I assure the youth of Balochistan that their right in this scheme will not be shared with any other province.”

*Three highway projects – the Kalat-Quetta-Chaman N-25 highway project, Surab-Khushab N-35 project and Gwadar-Turbat-Khushab N-8 project – were initiated in a ground-breaking ceremony at the Governor House.*

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 31st, 2014.

Highway development: PM injects Rs18b into Balochistan – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

* Pakistan Army organizes free medical camp in Sibi *

26th February, 2014






Pakistan Army is organizing a free medical camp in Mir Chakar Khan Stadium in Sibi.


In-charge of the camp told Radio Pakistan Sibi representative Saqib Aziz that male and female doctors‚ medical specialist and surgical specialist examined the patients.

Radio Pakistan- Male and female doctors‚ medical specialist and surgical specialist examined the patients.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Quaid Residency Ziarat Reconstruction*






*Renders of Gwadar Airport*










a terminal of 1 million passengers capacity
a 3,600 m x 60 m runway and its associated taxiways
approximately 62,000 sq.m of parking area
a cargo terminal with a capacity of 50,000 t per year
a parking lot for 800 vehicles
a control tower
the associated buildings and services
In association with NESPAK, ADPI will provide design consultancy services to CHEC

*Construction of the Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

* PIA launches Lahore-Quetta-Mashhad flight*

*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Punjab-Balochistan 500-km long Kachhi Canal Project*

Phase I, II, III : Completion by 2015

Districts: Muzaffargarh, D.G. Khan & Rajanpur of Punjab
Districts: Dera Bugti, Naseerabad, Bolan and Jhal Magsi of Balochistan.

Will irrigate 713,000 acres of land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## guluchulo

There is 100 dams project going on. Post something about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Package-I (20 Dams) will complete by June 2014*

North Zone:


Name: Spezandi Delay Action Dam
Location: District Ziara (20 KM from Zarand Town)
Approved Cost: Rs. 76.868 million
Physical Progress: 100%
Financial Progress: 78%
Life of Dam: 90 Years
Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam
Benefits: About 1000 Acre of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation







Name: Bund Delay Action Dam
Location: District Musakhel
Physcial Progress: 100%
Financial Progress: 100%
Life of Dam 50 Years
Benefits: About 85 Acres of land will be irrigated






Name: Bostan Delay Action Dam
Location: District Pishin
Approved Cost: Rs. 121.849 million
Physical Progress: 100%
Financial Progress: 100%
Life of Dam: 21 Years
Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam
Benefits: About 500 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation







Name: Arambi Delay Action Dam
Location: District Killa Abdullah
Approved Cost: Rs. 119.887 million
Physical Progress: 100%
Financial Progress: 97%
Life of Dam: 24 Years
Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam
Benefits: About 500 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation











Name: Kumbri Delay Action Dam
Location: District Bolan




Approved Cost: Rs. 272.010 million




Physical Progress: 72%
Financial Progress: 61%
Life of Dam: 120 Years
Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam




Benefits: About 15600 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation.










Source: Progress Package-I

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

South Zone

Name: Uthandaro Delay Action Dam
Location: District Lasbela
Approved Cost: Rs. 170.847 million
Physical Progress: 100%
Financial Progress: 98%
Life of Dam: 94 Years
Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam




Benefits: About 4500 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation.














Name: Sur-e-aab Delay Action Dam
Location: District Panjgoor




Approved Cost Rs. 122.493 million




Physical Progress 100%
Financial Progress 98%
Life of Dam: 70 Years
Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam




Benefits: About 2500 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation.










Source: Progress Package-I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

South Zone:




Name: Chiltan Delay Action Dam
Location: District Mastung (5 KM South from Lak Pass)
Approved Cost Rs. 134.975 million










Physical Progress 97%
Financial Progress 87%
Life of Dam: 33 Years
Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam




Benefits: About 250 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation.










Source: Progress Package-I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

South Zone:





Name: Darwar Delay Action Dam
Location: District Kech (95 KM from Turbat Town)




Approved Cost Rs. 140.182 million




Physical Progress 48%
Financial Progress 48%
Life of Dam: 69 Years




Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam




Benefits: About 1300 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation.






Source: Progress Package-I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

South Zone:


Name: Sasool Delay Action Dam
Location:



District Khuzdar (26 KM East from Khuzdar Town)







Approved Cost



Rs. 121.850 million




Physical Progress 100%
Financial Progress 100%
Life of Dam: 80 Years
Type of Dam: Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam




Benefits: About 1200 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation.






Source: Progress Package-I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

SHAMK9 said:


> *Gwadar port: China approves nine projects worth $1.8 billion, Senate body told*
> .


only need is self reliance, after success of Lahore metro bus for extension it to other cities the basic need is to use over own technical expertise plus experiences that got from Lahore metro Bus project.


----------



## Edevelop

South Zone

Name: Jodair Delay Action Dam
Location: District Awaran
Approved Cost: Rs. 50.617 million





Physical Progress 100%
Financial Progress 100%
Life of Dam 97 Years
Type of Dam Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam




Benefits: About 400 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation.










Source: Progress Package-I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

It is nice to see so many dams being constructed. Granted there is not a lot of cultivated land associated with these, but still this would improve economies of the areas concerned. I wish to see emergence of middle class in rural Baluchistan that could become a counterweight to Sardars. Investment in social development can not happen without aspirations of a middle class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

Balochistan is a gold mine for Pakistan, our past leaders and politicians were fools to ignore this province. Developing Pasni, Jiwani as tourist attractions like Dubai, and Gwadar and Ormara as ports and industrial areas will surely help boost Pakistan's economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

100 dams of Balochistan


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cb4 said:


> South Zone
> 
> Name: Jodair Delay Action Dam
> Location: District Awaran
> Approved Cost: Rs. 50.617 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physical Progress 100%
> Financial Progress 100%
> Life of Dam 97 Years
> Type of Dam Modified Homogenious Earth Fill Dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benefits: About 400 Acres of land will be irrigated/brought under cultivation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Progress Package-I



What happens to dam after the date expires in 97 years?


----------



## Kompromat

*Sindh, Balochistan to get $100m from GPE*
*
05 March, 2014*


KARACHI: Ten development organisations and agencies endorsed education sector plans for Sindh and Balochistan on Tuesday.

The representatives of United Nations Children's Fund (UNICEF) were present. It is prerequisite to seek $100 million from the Global Partnership for Education (GPE) to help Pakistan achieve education-related Millennium Development Goals (MDG).

The representatives of the European Union (EU), United States Agency for International Development (USAID), Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA), Australian Government's Department for Foreign Affairs and Trade (DFAT), Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), German Aid Agency (GIZ), United Kingdom's Department for International Aid World Bank (DFID-WB), UNESCO and UNICEF signed the endorsement document.

End.

Sindh, Balochistan to get $100m from GPE - PakTribune

*Jobs in Balochistan.



Balochistan’s peculiar circumstances require special care and treatment. Given the sense of victimhood and widespread unemployment, federal support to mitigate its sufferings is of paramount importance. Of the many initiatives launched in the past to provide succour to the province, the one approved unanimously by parliament on November 23, 2009 stands out.*

The Aghaz-e-Haqooq-e-Balochistan Package (AHBP) had, among other things, stipulated the creation of 5,000 jobs for the province immediately. This was in addition to the federal government’s fresh undertaking to implement the quota for the province for employment in government. More than four years down the line, we get to listen that the promise has not been kept — at least, not to the full. A report in this paper says that thousands of posts under the AHBP are lying unfilled and that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has declined to fill them because ‘there is a ban on recruitment’.

This is a disturbing state of affairs and is bound to heighten the grievances the province’s people already nurse. Given how widespread the unemployment problem in Balochistan is, the federal government should do all it can to provide jobs and assuage the province’s cause of distress. 

The AHBP had also stipulated other measures to tackle the problem of joblessness. For instance, it had called for the Overseas Employment Foundation to facilitate the recruitment of labour for employment abroad. Besides, it had proposed that the local people living along the coast who meet the criteria should be given jobs in the Coast Guards. Although we don’t know what exactly happened of these suggestions, our hunch is that they might have met the similar fate as other promises. The Nawaz government’s allies are now in charge of the province, with the PML-N itself holding a significant share in the coalition, which is all the more reason that it turn its attention to the province. If it ends up satisfying the populace, it will have brightened its chances of another electoral triumph in the province.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 6th, 2014._

_Like __Opinion & Editorial on Facebook__, follow __@ETOpEd__ on Twitter to receive all updates on all our daily pieces._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* Work on mega road projects underway in Balochistan *

*In Balochistan‚ work on mega road development projects‚ worth billions of rupees‚ is going on which will usher a new era of progress and prosperity in the region.


Official sources said that work on Gwadar-Turbat Motorway will be completed in the next two years.

Radio Pakistan- Official sources say Gwadar-Turbat Motorway will be complete in two years.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

*Good news for Sindh, Balochistan*

March 05, 2014


ISLAMABAD - Education Sector Plans for Sindh and Balochistan were endorsed by the representatives of 10 development organisations and agencies at the United Nations Children's Fund (UNICEF) as a prerequisite to seek US $100 million from the Global Partnership for Education (GPE) to help Pakistan achieve education-related Millennium Development Goals (MDGs).
Education Minister Balochistan, Sardar Raza Muhammad Barrech, Secretary Education Balochistan Ghulam Ali Baluch and the Additional Chief Secretary Sindh Fazlullah Pechuho witnessed the signing ceremony on Tuesday. The representatives of the European Union, United States Agency for 

International Development (USAID), Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA), Australian Government's Department for Foreign Affairs and Trade (DFAT), Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), German Aid Agency (GIZ), United Kingdom's Department for International Aid (DFID) World Bank, UNESCO and UNICEF signed the endorsement document.
The GPE had indicated a grant of US $100 million for programme implementation of the education sector plans in Sindh and Balochistan. Of this, Sindh will receive $66 million and Balochistan will get $34 million. The World Bank is the supervising entity for both Sindh and Balochistan, whereas the European Union and UNICEF are the coordinating entities for Sindh and Balochistan respectively.

"Today is a historic day for the government and people of Balochistan as along with our partners we have arrived at the same page and tied ourselves to a common objective to transform Balochistan into an educated and progressive province of Pakistan within a short period of five years," said Sardar Raza Muhammad, Education Minister Balochistan. "Our education system direly needed a strategic direction coupled with an effective implementation plan. This Education Sector Plan will provide that and we are immensely grateful to all our partners as it has been possible only with your support."

The government of Balochistan aims to utilise the GPE grant for upgrading 800 primary schools to middle schools and 100 middle schools to higher secondary schools which will help increase enrolment and reduce dropout rates. Additional Chief Secretary Sindh Fazalullah Pechuho said, "We identified the need for a new Education Sector Plan for Sindh in 2012. As a result of a consultative and comprehensive process which followed during the next two years, we have managed to formulate this plan, with support of the development partners including GPE. We are thankful to all those who are present here for endorsing this document."

With the help of the GPE grant, the Government of Sindh aims to increase the Net Enrolment Rate (NER) for 2014-2018 for Katchi from 32 to 45 per cent; for Primary from 59 to 77 per cent; for Middle from 32 to 50 per cent; for Secondary from 23 to 35 per cent and for Higher Secondary from 19 to 30 per cent. "The EU welcomes the adoption of the Education Sector Plans, which we have contributed to. These plans will form the basis for free and compulsory education for all as guaranteed by the Constitution of Pakistan," said the European Union Ambassador, Lars Gunnar Wigemark. "Establishing a roadmap for education in the respective provinces, the Education Sector Plans include clear accountability mechanisms for their implementation. The EU and other development partners will be providing support to the respective education departments to ensure the implementation of the Education Sector Plans".

Speaking on the occasion, UNICEF Representative in Pakistan, Dan Rohrmann said, "The development partners' endorsement of the two provincial Education Sector Plans marks a milestone in the Millennium Development Goals Acceleration Framework. This is also a significant leap forward in the context of the National Plan of Action which the Prime Minister of Pakistan presented in the UN General Assembly Education Ministerial Meeting last year.

In addition to that Pakistan has selected the enrolment rate as an indicator for the MDG Acceleration Framework. Since 2015 is the year for achieving the MDGs and Education for All, it is critical that we accelerate efforts for education in the country." 
The Education Sector Plans have been developed through a participatory and transparent process and provide an impetus for free and compulsory education as guaranteed by Article 25-A of the Constitution of Pakistan. These will establish a roadmap for education in the respective provinces, with clear accountability mechanisms for implementing various components of the programme. The development partners will be providing technical support to the respective education departments in effective implementation of the plans.

Good news for Sindh, Balochistan


----------



## Edevelop

USAID. Solar Panels to 367 Households in Tehsil Mekhtar, District Loralai


----------



## Edevelop

Life changing after 100 Dam projects in Baluchistan.

*2003*






*2013*






*Before Construction*






*After Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Beautiful Damns created in Baluchistan project by Pakistani Government
Wonderful work being done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I don't know what it is about Baluchistan but the place looks so tranquil "OPEN" blue skies and calmness in air

*Gwadar Creek City Project *





Musharaf to thank for getting Gwadar going











Gawadar creating jobs for Local Baluch Pakistanis


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Summary Information*

Ownership: Byco
Website: Byco
Wiki Page: Baluchistan Refinery
Location: Baluchistan Pakistan
Capacity: 6.0 million tons/annum & 120,000 bbl/day
Nelson Complexity:
Project Stage: *Completed*
Budget: $450 million
*The Project*

Project Type: The project is the relocation of a refinery from the UK
Project Summary:
Main Contractors:
Ailsbury are handling the dismantling, transport and rebuilding

*Refining Units*

Atmospheric Distillation
Isomerization Unit
Cogeneration Unit
*Terminal Capacity*

Crude Oil:
Refined Products:
Total: 1,550,000 cubic meters of storage capacity
*Crude Supply*

Crude is supplied from vessels to a single point mooring installed 10km into the Arabian Sea for direct discharge to the Refinery storage tanks
*Products Produced*

-
*History*

2006 - Byco Oil Pakistan Limited was formed to build the refinery
2012 - Baluchistan Refinery Project completed
*Other Information*

The refinery was the Gulf Oil Milford Haven Refinery, which was purchased by Petroplus in 1998, for use as a terminal


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Balouch Pakistan's proudly representing Pakistan forces







Currently, 15,000 soldiers from Balochistan are serving in the Pakistan Army. This number does not include officers, nor those from Balochistan serving in the Pakistan Navy and Air Force. Thus, at least 15,000 families from Balochistan have representation in the Pakistan Army. According to the Population Association of Pakistan (www.pap.org.pk), the average household size in Balochistan is 6.7, therefore, 100,500 people from Balochistan have either a father, son, brother or husband in the Pakistan Army. This is significant if we take into account the fact that the total population of Balochistan is only 10 million.








Lets not forget the role of President and Ex Army Head Mushraf Sahib when he got investment from china in 2001





Reference:
China’s interests in Balochistan | Monthly Bolan Voice
Despite this, during Mr. Zhu’s visit in 2001, the Chinese pledged US $ 240 million for the development of theGwadar port in Balochistan and another of US $ 200 million for the construction of coastal highway linking Karachi and Gwadar.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> .




Markran Highway Project







AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Markran Highway Project




100 Bed Hospital Setup in Balouchistan province by Pakistani Forces







*MEDICAL FACILITIES*

Jinnah Naval Base Ormara has a 100 bedded hospital “PNS DARMAAN JAH” with specialist available round the clock. The cadets are afforded this facility with respect to both indoor and outdoor patients. In addition, ambulance and nursing staff is also available in the accommodation area round the clock to facilitate cadets and staff.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> .









FC Public School







Garrison Degree College, Quetta


Reference:
IUCN - Ziarat Juniper Project

*Ziarat Juniper Project*
Title
Mainstreaming Biodiversity Conservation into the Juniper Forest Ecosystem Production Landscape

Goal: 
Make production activities in the Juniper forest ecosystem biodiversity friendly. 

Reduce the negative impacts of production activities in the livestock grazing and energy production sub-sectors. 

Explore opportunities for biodiversity benefits from sustainable tourism, controlled hunting and watershed and ecosystem services. 
To address the natural resource related issues by undertaking pilot initiatives in select communities to reduce the consumption of fuel-wood, timber and forage to a sustainable level; reducing risks to healthy Juniper trees from the dwarf mistletoe, fungi, Juniper berry, wasp and forest fires; and controlling or regulating land use to prevent cutting of Juniper trees for conversion of land to cultivation, housing and other uses.

Objectives: *
To improve the condition of the Juniper forest ecosystem, in order to conserve biodiversity and increase the ecosystem`s contribution to sustainable development.*

Outputs:
1. Conservation values and local communities stake in Juniper ecosystem management promoted through awareness raising, information collection and dissemination, and institutional development support to stakeholders in select communities of the project area. 

2. An enabling environment for Juniper conservation, with strengthened human and institutional capacity of stakeholders, and policy and legal framework to support conservation efforts facilitated. 

3. Reduced pressure on juniper forest natural resources use through technological substitution and social acceptance of resource use alternatives along with scientific interventions to help arrest resource depletion. 

4. Broadened local economy base for poverty alleviation through promotion of alternative livelihoods, enterprise development and better marketing practices. 

5. *A system of collaborative forest management for conservation and sustainable management of juniper ecosystem developed and implemented on pilot basis. *

6. A monitoring and evaluation system for measuring project`s socio-economic, ecological, and technical impacts. Along with project`s progress and process monitoring in place and operating.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Mangi Dam* is located near Ziarat in Balochistan, Pakistan. has a height of 18 m (59 ft) and storage capacity of 130,000 m3 (105 acre·ft). It was constructed at a cost of US$ 36.88 million

*MANGI DAM Project Ziarat *


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Reference:
Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - New Gwadar International Airport to be completed by 2014

New Gwadar International Airport to be completed by 2014 

 

 


ISLAMABAD, Dec 2 (APP): The under construction *New Gwadar International Airport*,which was due to be completed by end of 2013, would now be completed by December 2014 According to official sources here, the PC-1 of New Gwadar International Airport Project was approved in September 2008 with implementation schedule of 48 months.The initial Site Protection Work was started in January 2009 with a planned completion time of 10 months.
However, due to law and order situation of the area and frequent interruption extensions have been granted to the contractor. Consequently, the progress remained slow and the project schedule was affected adversely.
Presently, only 27.73 percent progress was achieved with regards to Site Protection Work by Frontier Works Organization (FWO).
The remaining works on the airside infrastructure, terminal building, cargo and allied services are at planning stage with consultant M/s NESPAK.
The sources informed that considering the uncertainty associated with the project, no definite date for completion of this project can be ascertained.
The planning of the project depends on successful launching of remaining works, provided peace and harmony prevailed in the area and subject to completion of Site Protection Work, amicable resolution of land disputes with the locals, remaining works can be planned to be completed by December.




Reference

http://www.awaztoday.com/News_Rs-7675-mln-approved-for-Gwadar-airport_1_4235_Political-News.aspx


ISLAMABAD: Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) has approved Rs. 7,675 million (including Omani grant of $ 17.50 million) for the construction of new Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) and allied facilities.

Planning and Development Division told state news agency that project envisages construction of Gwadar International Airport over a piece of land already acquired measuring 4,300 acres.

*The new airport will be capable of handing a combination of ATR 72, Airbus, (A-300), Boeing (B-737) for domestic as well international routes. These aircrafts can be combi type, if the cargo off-take is substantial. *

The construction of NGIA will be undertaken in phase programme. The short-term need (Ist phase—up to year 2020) includes all the basic facilities which are essential for the operation of and airport.

The runway configuration will be able to provide up to 50 operations per hour and the terminal will be capable of serving more than 300000 passengers annually.


Image of Quetta






Ziarat 






Reference:
Pak-Turk delegation visit Balochistan Chief Minister







Date posted: December 19, 2013Chief Minister of the province Balochistan, Pakistan, Abdul Malik Baloch received a delegation of Pak-Turk Schools’ and several other affiliated institutions’ officials at his residential office. The delegation included the schools’ General Manager, Unal Tosur; Deputy General Manager, Fesih Celik; Kimse Yok Mu Foundation’s representative to Pakistan, Ozcan Inan; the businessmen association Radiant’s Secretary General, Huseyin Yilmaz, and the dialog center Rumi Forum’s President, Suat Erguvan.The general manager Tosur spoke on behalf of the delegation: “We as Pak-Turk schools have been operating at 22 facilities in 4 provinces across Pakistan. As far as we have observed, like in many Muslim countries, three big problems exist in Pakistan: ignorance, poverty and disunity. Pak-Turk Schools are trying their best to curb the first one, ignorance. As for poverty, I believe, we will be able to alleviate it, to some extent, through the prospective cooperation among the two countries’ businessmen and alms giving. Lastly, in an effort to achieve unity and solidarity, dialogue platforms alongside various gatherings will pave the way.”>In an expression of gratitude for the schools’ and affiliated institutions’ efforts, Baloch said, “We as Pakistanis are most like Turks, who are very dear to us. What I would like you to do is to show a particular interest to Balochistan. I would like you to home in on our province as Balochistan needs what you’ve just mentioned more than any other province.” The visit came to an end with a group picture and Tosur’s presenting a memento to the minister Baloch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Natural Resource rich area of Balouchistan a major tourist attraction








*Chamalang Coal Mines.



*


*



*

Rs 6 billion generated from Chamalang Coalmines project 

 

 


*By Rehan Khattak 
LORALAI, Jul 1 (APP): Marris and Lunis tribes have appreciated Pakistan army’s role for providing security to Chamalang coalmines project and resolving years old intra-tibal conflict.The resolution has made possible excavation of 1.5 million tons coal worth Rs 6 billion since its reactivation in 2007.Chamalang coalmines located 70 KM south east of Lorali, have proven deposits of appoxamiately 500 m tons worth Rs 2000 billion.The deposits were discovered in 1973 but excavation could not start till 2006 due to ownership dispute between Marri tribe (Baloch) Luni ( Pushtoon). 
*
The tripartite agreement was signed in 2006 between Marris, Lunis, contractor and government of Balochistan through active* facilitation of the army cough cough .. Musharaf.*

*JOB CREATION*

At present 800 army personnel, 250 Frontier Corps, 450 Balochistan constabulary, 50 Kohlu Police and 2005 personnel of Chamalang Levies all from Marri tribes were employed for security of the project.

The project is largest revenue generation project after Saindak and Chaghi marble mines.
Chamalang project overall employs *73,926 people* that include coal mining labours, contractors, chamalang levies
.
Total monthly pay of 2005 levies is Rs 14 million and each individual getting salary of Rs 6500-8000.
The army has launched number of social sector development projects that include Chamalang beneficiary health program (CBHP) and Chamalang beneficiaries education program (CCEP).
In CBHP five doctors and paramedics staff were employed and nine free medical camps were held in quarterly basis and over patients 47000 patients were treated so far.
Besides, army has constructed four labour colonies( 220 Barracks) and provision of other civic amenities completed by government of Balochistan.


*Lets not forget who cleared up the militarized areas between 2000-2007 for such projects to help 
local Balouch get jobs
*







*SOCIAL PROGRAMS*
Army is also running 25 beded hospital on adhoc basis and giving free of cost treatment to local people. Under CBEP programme over 4183 Baloch students were being sponsored-692 outside Balochsitan including 15 girls.
The yearly expenditure on the programme is Rs. 73.38 million and hostel accommodation is being provided to 100 students in Quetta and 40 in Zhob.

The future progamme includes expansion of road towards adjoining areas of Lunda, Noesham an Behlol and opening up of alternate route (Lunda-Qilla Walayat -Barkhan-Rahhni) for coal transportation.
The project of constructing tow coal powered electricity generation plants (100-150 MW) using chamalang coal by government of Punjab , private sector at DG Khan and Rahim Yar Khan are also on card.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Balochistan govt to set up 2,000 girls schools*


Reference:
Balochistan govt to set up 2,000 girls school with UNICEF help - Pakistan | ReliefWeb

QUETTA: Balochistan government has decided to establish 2,000 girls schools across the province with the technical and financial support of the United Nations International Children's Emergency Fund (Unicef) and Global Partnership.

Girls schools would be established in Balochistan's backward and far-flung areas.

*"Global Partnership has already decided to provide 34 million dollars in this regard", Sanaullah Panezai, Unicef's Balochistan chief on education told Dawn.com on Tuesday.*

Moreover, adviser to the Chief Minister Balochistan on Education, Sardar Raza Muhammad Bareech stated that the education department has evolved a strategy with the financial and technical support of Unicef other organisations to make sure provision of education to children of the province.

"Our government's priority is education", he said, adding that all out efforts were being made to ensure early childhood education in the province.

He stated that Global Partnership has committed the amount to educate kids of Balochistan.

Sardar Bareech said that the recently prepared Balochistan Education Sector Plan was endorsed by all donor agencies and organisations working for the promotion of education in the country.

"We are decentralising powers to districts to solve issues relating to the education on priority basis", he added.

"We are striving to open new schools and make functional the dysfunctional schools", he said that under the new plan 300 primary and middle schools would also be upgraded.

According to government of Balochistan 2.3 million children were still out of schools in the province, plagued by continued Baloch insurgency and growing sectarianism.

"These schools would be set up within three years time", Panezai said.

The Balochistan education department has already prepared an education sector plan to ensure implementation of article 25-A of the Constitution.

Girls schools under the proposed program would be established within 2 kilometres of each other to make sure maximum enrollment of girls.

Mr. Panezai said a third party would conduct survey regarding establishment of new schools to ensure transparency in terms of merit.

Under the plan, school can only be established in those area where there are local girls teachers and the enrollment is 25 to 30.

"The data about schools would be web-based so that everyone could access it", the Unicef education chief stated.

The amount would also be spent on establishment of shelters of schools and provision of clean drinking water to kids in the province.

Apart from this, Mr Panezai informed that Unicef was developing a Human Resource Information Data, Education Management Information System and Geological Information System of Balochistan Education Department as part of ongoing reforms and ensuring transparency.

Balochistan legs behind other provinces in terms of ten key social indicators including education, health, sanitation and clean drinking water among others.

Chief Minister Dr Malik Baloch-led-government has for the first time in the history of the province, allocated 24 per cent budget for education sector to bring it at par with other parts of the country.







*Gwadar Port Civic Center*

The Ministry of Ports and Shipping and Gwadar Port Authority initiated the Project of building a modern Civic Centre Building in the heart of the Gwadar City to set a model for the upcoming buildings in the future and to develop the underprivileged area of Gwadar in particular and Balochistan in general. 
The Civic Center is offering comfortable and state of the art office accommodations, shops as well as residential flats to cater for administrative and residential needs of various organizations & Private persons.


*PROJECT SALIENT FEATURE *
Project location = Airport Road Gwadar
Total Covered Area = 44,767 SFT
Ground plus Mezzanine = Shopping Mall
Total Nos. of Shops/Offices = 35 Nos.
Bank = 02 No.
NADRA = 01 No
Pass Port Office = 01 No.
Utility Store = 01 No.
WAPDA = 01 No.
SSGC = 01 No.
PTCL/NTC = 01 No.
Typical Plan for Apartments = 03 Floors.
Apartments on each floor = 04 Nos.
Total Number of Apartments = 12 Nos
Construction Cost of Project = Rs. 227.0 Million
Date of commencement = 26th March 2007.

Actual Date of Completion = 08th March 2012


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*
Gwadar: Zaver Pearl Continental Hotel*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Kachhi Canal Project






Water being provided in new areas














Marani Canal






Water !!! being provided for irrigation of land


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Students are present on the occasion of Annual Convocation Day ceremony of Balochistan University of Information Technology Engineering and Management






Let the revolution begin with Education

Baluchistan University

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Seikh Zaid Hospital Quetta , Baluchistan
















*Sheikha Fatima bint Mubarak, Hospital Under construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Balouch cadets in ceremony













Mean while , the port has started to be OPERATIONAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* Balochistan govt spends Rs 350m on development schemes *

Balochistan government has released 350 million rupees for the development of Duki Tehsil.

This was stated by MPA Muhammad Nasir, while chairing a meeting to review the ongoing and new development schemes at Loralai.

He said the amount would be spent on education, health, drinking water, construction of farm to market roads, and irrigation schemes.

He said that Duki would be made a model tehsil to enable the people to enjoy all basic facilities.

Radio Pakistan



* Balochistan to implement ‘Healthy Balochistan’ programme *

The Balochistan government has announced to launch a ‘Healthy Balochistan’ programme to improve child healthcare and eradicate polio from the province.

Addressing a meeting in Quetta Friday, provincial Health Minister Rehmat Baloch said strengthening the routine immunisation against nine diseases including polio, and introduction of new vaccines for pneumonia are part of the programme.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Edevelop

* Duki to have 50-bed hospital soon *

6th April, 2014

Federal Government will build a 50-bed hospital Duki tehsil of Loralai district, Balochistan MPA Sardar Dur Mohammad Nasar said on Sunday.

During his visit to the Civil Hospital Duki, he said Rs 41 million have been allocated from his MPA fund for the repair work of hospital and the work will start soon.

He said ECG, X-ray and ultrasound machines will be provided to the hospital soon.

Radio Pakistan



* Parks to be established in Balochistan: Babet *

7th April, 2014

Advisor to Chief Minister Balochistan on Forests and Wildlife Obaidullah Babat has said that the provincial government is taking concrete measures for the efficient preservation of world's rarest trees available in Balochistan.

Talking to provincial Forests department officials in Quetta, he said the nature has bestowed the province with rarest biodiversity and concrete measures would be taken for their preservation.

He said the department is taking a number of initiatives including setting up of new national parks besides taking strict measures against the hunting of wildlife in the province

Radio Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* 1.5 million saplings planted in Balochistan *

7th April, 2014






Secretary for Forests and Wildlife Khuda-e-Raheem Ajbani has said more than 1.5 million saplings have been planted in Balochistan during the recent spring tree plantation campaign.

Talking to Radio Pakistan, he said 80,000 saplings were planted on roadsides, government offices and different schools and colleges in Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Major need exists in Baluchistan for some high quality medical facilities and over all just like in many other cities of Pakistan

I wish that Pakistan introduces a "Universal" model for walk in clinics and Hospitals in general so equal quality of care is provided.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Pakistan should sell the Financial institutions which Govt. is committed for and pay back China their $1 Billion and also invest in 2 Naval bases in Gwadar East and West.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Balouch Pakistan's proudly representing Pakistan forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, 15,000 soldiers from Balochistan are serving in the Pakistan Army. This number does not include officers, nor those from Balochistan serving in the Pakistan Navy and Air Force. Thus, at least 15,000 families from Balochistan have representation in the Pakistan Army. According to the Population Association of Pakistan (www.pap.org.pk), the average household size in Balochistan is 6.7, therefore, 100,500 people from Balochistan have either a father, son, brother or husband in the Pakistan Army. This is significant if we take into account the fact that the total population of Balochistan is only 10 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not forget the role of President and Ex Army Head Mushraf Sahib when he got investment from china in 2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference:
> China’s interests in Balochistan | Monthly Bolan Voice
> Despite this, during Mr. Zhu’s visit in 2001, the Chinese pledged US $ 240 million for the development of theGwadar port in Balochistan and another of US $ 200 million for the construction of coastal highway linking Karachi and Gwadar.



I wish that it will be increased to 110,000 young men.


----------



## Viper0011.

S.Y.A said:


> Balochistan is a gold mine for Pakistan, our past leaders and politicians were fools to ignore this province. Developing Pasni, Jiwani as tourist attractions like Dubai, and Gwadar and Ormara as ports and industrial areas will surely help boost Pakistan's economy




I 200% agree with you. Baluchistan is going to make the entire Pakistan shine on the global map. This will turn into a mini Dubai within the next ten - fifteen years. Why do you think there is SO MUCH focus by India to not let Baluchistan develop? This is the biggest opportunity for Pakistan to make its future right and bright. And to write its own check towards economic progression!



Shabaz Sharif said:


> What happens to dam after the date expires in 97 years?



Nothing, you continue to strengthen the banks, clean up the basin of the dam as it would have accumulations of mud, which will seriously impact its ability to store water at the levels it did during the first 20 years. The idea is to keep extending these dams in phases. You've got the initial infrastructure setup, adding more phases will expand the dam, its irrigation and water storage abilities. Eventually, all these dams can turn into Hydro power producers as you just need to put in tunnels and a ring canal to circulate the water ingress and egress of the electricity generating turbines. Not bad, if you produce 50 MW from each of these dams (which is very do-able at this size, you could even get to 100 MW, but lets take 50 MW for example), that's 50* 100 = 5000 extra electricity (Hydro based). This is pretty much the current gap in Pakistan's electric production vs. consumption. These dams on their own, without other projects, can reduce that gap and with little up front investment compared to building much larger dams (although Pakistan needs much larger dams too and very critically for the future expansion of the electric infrastructure based on Hydro electricity and associated increase in demand, plus need to store a LOT of water to reduce flood impact through large dams).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Mazhar Anwae

Yeah Balochistan , a golden Bird , If we started work on Balochistan Pakistan's economy will be at top , People from all over the world will come to Pakistan for Job and Business purposes .. May Allah give guts , Brain And Honesty to our Corrupted politics. Ameen


----------



## Syed Mazhar Anwae

Awesome Balochistan


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## black-hawk_101

SBD-3 said:


>


Better to welcome ME companies in Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

......... . . . . 
. . . .
.
*Balochistan to get Rescue 1122 in budget 2015-16*







QUETTA – The annual budget for Financial Year 2015-16 of Balochistan envisages six project to be implemented at an estimated cost of Rs 2564 million including Rescue 1122 with an estimated cost of Rs 241.543 million besides five other projects.


A sum of Rs 45 million have been allocated for the Rescuee 1122 project in new FY 2015-16 The other projects include Gwadar Lasbella Livelihood Support Project, Refugee Affected/Hosting Area Project, Strengthening of Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA-Balochistan), Balochistan Economic Development Project and Balochistan Community Development Project (BCDP).


The BCDP has a component of Rs 50 million by the Balochistan government and Rs 800 million in the form of foreign funding.


----------



## DILPAK14

*thanksss*


----------



## REAL_PAKISTANI

Is there any update of Quetta mass transit???


----------



## PakEye

Balochistan the largest geographical part of Pakistan need more attention of Govt. of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

*COAS Raheel Sharif inspects progress on CPEC in Balochistan*
July 25, 2015




RAWALPINDI (Web Desk) – Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif on Saturday visited Panjgur and Turbat areas of Balochistan and inspected the under-construction road network as part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the Inter Services Public Relations said.

On his official twitter account, DG ISPR Major General Asim Bajwa said the COAS was apprised by FWO that as many as 11 of its units have been employed in Balochistan for construction of 870km long stretch of roads at five different locations simultaneously, out of which 502km of roads have already been completed in less than one and half year.
COAS Raheel Sharif inspects progress on CPEC in Balochistan - Daily Pakistan Global


----------



## RISING SUN

*The travails of Gwadar’s fishermen*
Situated on the shores of the Arabian Sea, the three-berth deep sea port of Gwadar looks mostly deserted. A small distance away from the empty port, several fishermen are going about their business, their boats tied to the harbour which has been merged with the port.

“As you know, we (the fishermen) are [among the] oldest residents of Gwadar; we are the real people of the port town. But despite that, we have been abandoned,” says elderly Khuda Rahim Mallag, who has been fishing in these waters since he was a teenager.

Sitting in the midst of around two dozen fishermen in the Komari Ward of Mulla Band, Mallag, now in his eighties, explains: “For over the last few decades, we have been explaining our interminable woes to the fisheries department and the district commissioners of Gwadar, particularly regarding illegal trawling in the waters of Gwadar that has dwindled [the supply of] fish. But we have not heard back from them.”

It is said that Mulla Band is where the people of Gwadar first lived in and later the town expanded from there.

This area, which now houses three berths of the port, was central to local fishing activity in Gwadar, perhaps because it was also the best breeding point for fish. This changed in the early 2000s when the fishermen of Gwadar were moved to another location to make room for the deep sea port.

“We knew we would be displaced (from Mulla Band) during former president retired General Pervez Musharraf’s rule...and we know we will also be displaced from here (Komari Ward) one day. Because it is true that we do not feature in the country’s logic of development in general and Gwadar in particular,” says Nakhuda (boat captain) Dad Karim Baloch.

Today, the fishermen fear that their displacement from Mulla Band would, in tragic irony, be followed by a slow and gradual displacement of the entire population of Gwadar port town. Because neither the fishermen, nor the people of Gwadar have been able to situate themselves in the country’s race for development, they lament.

“Undoubtedly, the real and genuine ownership of Gwadar lies with the fishermen who have lived here since time immemorial,” says KB Firaq, a Gwadar-based Baloch social activist.

After being removed from Mulla Band, the fishermen were relocated on the other side of the port town in a locality they named New Mulla Band.

“When they (the fishermen) were moved to New Mulla Band, there were, and still are, no facilities available to them — schools, electricity, water, jobs, or colleges. When you displace a population, you have to first provide them an alternative,” Firaq adds. To this day, a large segment of the population in New Mulla Band is jobless.

But the officials running the town’s government argue that the fishermen had been paid handsomely for their homes in Mulla Band. Furthermore, they were resettled in the port city. The fishermen had sold them their plots of land of their own free will and no one had forced them, they stress.

However, Firaq sheds light on the darker aspect of that deal. Most of the fishermen are illiterate and it was obvious that there was no point in resisting the government at the time they were being resettled in New Mulla Band, he says.

“Yes, they were paid, and some of them thought that they would live a good life with that money...but once they settled in New Mulla Band, their woes compounded.”

He explains that the fisher folk of Gwadar have their distinct culture and way of rationalising things. They prefer a leisurely life and tend to do things in a collective fashion. Once they left their homes in Mulla Band, many fishermen were reluctant to fish elsewhere.

“That is why they now live hand to mouth in the New Mulla Band area, where they were resettled a long ago,” Firaq says.

One of the most adverse fallouts of development in the area was the rise in illegal trawling of fish — a trend which has badly affected the local fishing business.

“It is true and unfortunate that local fishermen are left at the mercy of hundreds of national and international illegal trawlers operating in the waters of Gwadar. Even the fisheries department is complicit in this,” Firaq alleges.

There was an incident, a while back, from the Pasni tehsil of Gwadar, in which local fishermen had managed to catch two trawlers after engaging in a lengthy fight. Firaq recalls, “Yes. They were caught and handed over to the fisheries department by the local fishermen themselves. After that, the trawlers were set free...after being charged with minor offences.”

The fishermen share that sometimes they, too, are not allowed to take their boats out into the sea during official visits because of security issues. One of the fishermen recalls that he was fishing in the sea near the Ormara side when the Navy Force caught up with him and accused him of being a spy.

Because they are not yet officially recognised as labourers, the fisher folk are deprived of facilities such as social security, health, EOBI, etc. “I have 10 children. Most of them study in schools. To tell the truth, I cannot afford their expenses. I earn Rs1,000 a day when I go out to sea from dawn till dusk. With this amount, I am expected to run my family and buy petrol for my boat,” says Nakhuda Dad Karim Baloch angrily. “On the other hand, when anyone of us suffers from a disease, we have to sell our valuables to afford treatment.”

Dr Hafeez Jamali’s thesis titled, _The Anxiety of Development: Megaproject and the Politics of Place in Gwadar, Pakistan,_ had led him to spend a lot of time with the fisher folk of Gwadar.

Speaking to _Dawn_, he says, “Deep-sea trawlers are supposed to fish in deep sea which is 12 miles away from the coast. But actually, what happens is that they consistently refuse to follow rules pertaining to fishing within the shore. In this way, they snatch the livelihood of local fishermen. Mostly, these are Karachi-based trawlers who, after encroaching on the Sindh coastline and destroying the fishery stock along the Sindh coastline, started doing same along Makran coastline since the 1990s.”

He cautions: “This is a direct threat to the livelihood of Gwadar’s fishermen...and thousands of families depending directly on fishing for livelihood along the Makran coast. Also, these trawlers are owned by influential, powerful people in Karachi.”

Jamali concludes, “As for the international trawlers, they present a different kind of threats because they are like small factories in the sea.” They are huge, and their capacity to catch, process fish is enormous.

“The Korean and Taiwanese trawlers are so massive that even if they did not approach the coastline, and fished outside the 12 mile zone, they pose a huge risk to our stock of fish.”
https://www.dawn.com/news/1351634


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Balochistan makes a pitch for foreign investment*




DAVOS: 

The civil and military leaders from Balochistan have offered the global elites to invest in the deep seaport of Gwadar and mines and mineral sectors of the province which, they believe, has the potential to bring prosperity to the whole region.


Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal and Quetta Corps Commander Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa on Wednesday highlighted the future economic prospects of the once insurgency-hit province at traditional Pakistan Dinner arranged by the Pathfinder Group on the sidelines of Annual World Economic Forum.





The corps commander said the province offers unique economic opportunities. There is also unique collaboration between the civil and military leaderships to take Balochistan forward, he added.



Bajwa said Balochistan has remained victim of terrorism because of turbulence from across the border.

Pakistan ultimately realised that it has to manage its own borders and started constructing fence on border with Afghanistan. The border is becoming stable and Pakistan is constructing a five-kilometre-long fence every day to fully fence the border by end of this year.
“The incidence of terrorism in Balochistan has drastically reduced. The so-called insurgency has already died down and there are only few incidents that happened last year,” the corps commander added.



He said the much-needed political stability is also coming in Balochistan and there is the best political dispensation in Balochistan today. The security situation has improved and the province has got momentum for development.

“Start of CPEC [China-Pakistan Economic Corridor] in Balochistan has created huge economic opportunities through connectivity,” he said, adding that cope of CPEC is being widened and Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Oman have already shown interest in the project.



“Saudi Arabia has shown interest to invest $10 billion. The jewel of the crown is Gwadar, which is offering huge opportunity to cut time and cost of logistics for international trade in this region. The potential of Balochistan is in mines and minerals and oil and gas,” said Lt Gen Bajwa.

He said since creation of Pakistan 20 trillion cubic feet (tcf) gas has been explored and the known potential in Balochistan is 28tcf. The Gwadar port and Gwadar free zone offer enormous investment opportunities for setting up light and heavy industries as well as in tourism

Balochistan CM said the province is abundant with natural resources and now it can bring prosperity to the region also. Balochistan offers opportunities to Afghanistan and Pakistan can have access to Europe.

He said CPEC corridor can really bring up new business ventures from growing China. Other countries are also showing interests in the project. Kamal assured that the foreign investors will be facilitated, and promised them good governance and transparent systems.

“Balochistan government will be accountable to its people,” he said. Kamal said Reko Diq is open for foreign investment. The 700 kilometers coastal line is also open for tourism and transshipment facilities.

He said both the federal and provincial governments have huge responsibilities to turn around Balochistan. The success of Pakistan’s economy depends very much on Balochistan and it is very important that both the governments come up with investment friendly opportunities for people

Defence analyst Ikram Sehgal said the political leadership, the military and the judiciary have to be on the same page for development of Pakistan. Balochistan Awami Party Senator Anwarul Haq Kakar said: “We are moving towards a new narrative of political development and economic opportunities.”

Source:https://tribune.com.pk/story/1895269/2-balochistan-makes-pitch-foreign-investment/


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*'PARCO to install largest oil refinery in Hub'*
Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan on Sunday said the Pak-Arab Oil Refinery Limited (PARCO) will install the biggest oil refinery in Hub, in addition to one by Saudi Arabia in Gwadar.

The announcement came during a visit to Karachi where the CM laid floral wreath at the Quaid’s mausoleum.

Talking to the media, the chief minister said the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is an economic game-changer for the country. It will bring job opportunities, prosperity and better life for Balochistan’s people, he added.

Investors from different countries have desired to join CPEC, said Kamal, adding that Rekodik and other development projects will be completed soon.
He said that a Saudi minister in his recent visit had expressed the desire to invest in the energy sector of his province. “The Pak-Arab Oil Refinery Limited will install the biggest oil refinery in Hub, in addition to one by Saudi Arabia in Gwadar,” said Kamal.
The chief minister said Balochistan has huge mineral and natural resources, which are the property of the people of the province.

About his government’s plans, Kamal said 16 to 18 trauma centres will be set up along the RCD Highway. Moreover, “We are upgrading all district headquarter hospitals. As many as 500 doctors will be appointed on a contract basis to provide health facilities in every part of the province.”

Moreover, the provincial government has formed a tourism development authority.

To a question, the CM said protesters had “called off the missing persons camp in Quetta for two months on the assurance of the provincial government”.

Kamal said the issue was being discussed with the prime minister and the federal government had assured him of resolving it soon.
He said the provincial government has been working for the betterment of the province and taking measures to resolve issues.

“The Senate chairman belongs to our [BAP] party. We are working in a good way with Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf-led federal government,” he said while replying to a question. He expressed the hope that all political parties will fully support Sadiq Sanjrani as Senate Chairman in the future too.

He also talked about terrorism in the Sindh-Balochistan border area. He said, “We have not held any meeting with the Sindh chief minister on the law and order situation but discussed it with Rangers officials.”

The CM said security would be increased in the border areas to purge out terrorists from there. “We will not compromise on our sovereignty,” said Kamal.

Meanwhile, talking to a private TV channel, the chief minister said proper utilisation of funds in last 15 years could have changed Balochistan’s plight but the politicians deliberately kept the province impoverished and backward during past 25 years.

Kamal said, “Many development projects were announced in last 25 years but they remained limited to paperwork. There were a number of projects which can be seen in documents but on ground there was nothing.”

He said that the previous governments should have focused on poverty that was a prime cause of the province’s backwardness. There were dozens of project which received funds under the Public Sector Development Programme without any construction work, he alleged.

The CM vowed to not spare the corrupt elements who had caused losses to the province.

To a query regarding rifts within the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz in Balochistan back in 2016, he said, the PML-N hasn’t disappeared from the province but was stuck in internal rifts, which allowed political machination and the Balochistan Awami Party (BAP) emerged as the leading political party in Balochistan.

“Due to the obstinacy of central leadership of PML-N many of its members in Balochistan turned dissidents because it gave major powers to the PkMAP and the NP in provincial affairs.”

He refuted political threats to the provincial government. Neither there were rifts in the coalition government in Balochistan nor any political threats were being faced, he added.

“BNP-M has formed an alliance with PTI at the Centre, while in Balochistan they have formed an alliance with JUI and are playing a responsible role in opposition,” Kamal said and expressed optimism for the completion of his government’s tenure.
The CM said that unfortunately some politicians in the province did politics with disgruntled Baloch people living on mountains. However, he said that due to positive policies of the incumbent government peace has been restored in the province.

Kamal said fencing was under way on the Pakistan-Afghan border to prevent terrorists’ movement.

Source:https://tribune.com.pk/story/1898223/1-parco-install-biggest-oil-refinery-hub-kamal/


----------



## prop558

*NEED OF SECOND URBAN CENTRE :*

While the city of *TURBAT*, being the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan, should be made a major urban centre in the Southern Balochistan with a FIVE YEAR MASTER PLAN. Despite several political criticism on the previous Government it should be appreciated that the previous PML-N Government established a University & Medical College in Turbat, while the road infrastructure of the has been dramatically improved. 

In order to further develop *TURBAT* into a major urban centre, following steps needs to be taken :

1. APS&C Campus
2. Cadet College
3. CMH of B class
4. Five Vocational training centres
5. State of Art hospital of 500 bed
6. Broadband, 4G and transmission lines
7. Road carpeting inside city.
8. Connection of Turbat with Iranian city of "Iranshahr" with a high class 2-LANE highway till the border, so the locals can do trade and get betterment in their economic situation.


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611331212408225799


----------



## Two banks of the River




----------

